# Jewel Staite (11x)



## Lightburg (6 Juli 2006)

Bekannt aus der Sci-Fi Serie "Firefly".


----------



## genmi (23 Nov. 2009)

Danke für diese superschöne Frau mit diesem supersüssen Lächeln


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Pics der schönen Jewel


----------



## torb30 (18 Dez. 2012)

schöne bilder, danke


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Dez. 2012)

Ein echter Edelstein:thx:


----------



## tassino (19 März 2014)

Eine der attraktivsten Frauen in der Serie Stargate-Atlantis


----------



## DonEnrico (19 März 2014)

Auch ne Süße, danke!


----------

